# new here with a question



## wes (Mar 6, 2009)

hi all i'm new to the boards and have a question.
i just got a pair if tegu's and didn't really knew if it was a pair untill i've red the part of the spurs/dots near the vent, 1 of em both has this the other one not, they are : largest just over 4 ft smallest +/- 4 ft.
it's been a while since i kept tegu's and untill this pair i only kept python brongersmai and python curtus(still do).i have owned 2.0 tegus in the past 1 red and 1 b/w, not as bog as the ones i have now but the red already had big jowls while at the same size the b&w had not and was 100% sure a male since he showed his goods more than 1ce.

now the largest of my couple has the spurs/dots but no jowls yet, can i be sure it is a male and if so when do the jowls start to develop?
can it be that he stayed behind a bit because he was housed with a more dominant male at his previous owner's house?

do the red males develop the jowls earlier then the b&w's?

doesn't a 4 foot male need to have the jowls yet at this size?
according to the store owner where i purchased them they should be around 2-2.5 years old.

if my english has some hair on it then sorry for that but i'm from belgium.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 7, 2009)

Your male should have jowls, and buttons next to the vent if it is a male, the female can have a little jowl, but no buttons.

This is a female, she does have a little jowl:


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 7, 2009)

As old and big as your male is, he should have good sized jowls and buttons like this:


----------



## wes (Mar 7, 2009)

he has buttons for sure but little to no jowls,
but the store owner told me that the previous owner saw copulation(or at least that's what he made out of it) can it be that my male didn't develop jowls yet because he was housed together with a more dominant male( with iguana's i saw that more than once that when two males were housed together the dominant male would develop that massive head, larger spines and big jowls) maybe this goes for tegu's as well?

i will post some pictures of them later on today.

the jowl development happens at the same size/age in reds and b&w's?
my red male was 3.5 foot maw. and had relatively massive jowls for his size already while the equally sized b&w still had none and he proved himself more than once to be a male, when he had bowel movements he often showed his hemipenesses and had buttons too.both of 'em had them.


----------



## wes (Mar 7, 2009)

so females never have buttons?


----------



## wes (Mar 7, 2009)

oh just to clarify that copulatio part i mentioned above, the previous owner thought of the (male??) i've got to be a female because of the copulation he saw,
and since my largest has the buttons for sure and the smallest has none maybe the more dominant male was dominating mine a little??? he has some superficial bite marks in his neck which are some drier scales and not like it is bitten through the skin so you see no flesh anywhere.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 7, 2009)

Could you post some pictures of these two animals?


----------



## wes (Mar 7, 2009)

i will post some a bit later today when my girlfriend gets home, do you need some of the buttons too?

btw your tegu's rock :roon :roon :roon 

if here in belgium those extreme giants were available i would get me a couple for sure.

i move within two months and am going to built my couple a big cage and get a couple of reds (if i find them).
these two months they are housed in a herptek enclosure 5f long 2.5f wide and 2 f high. the cage i'm going to built is going to be 7.5 long 3.5 wide and 3.5 high
+ they get to ram around when i'm home.


----------



## wes (Mar 7, 2009)

best pics i could take, as you can see i'm not a photographer.
together


----------



## wes (Mar 7, 2009)

ok didn't work,let's try again.


----------



## wes (Mar 7, 2009)

1 more time


----------



## wes (Mar 7, 2009)

i can't seem to manage attatchments.what do i need to do?
i click search behind file name,then do add the file, it says uploading but nothing happens,when i submit reply there are no pictures attatched.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 7, 2009)

"Can I post images?
Yes, images can be shown in your posts. If the administrator has allowed attachments, you may be able to upload the image to the board. Otherwise, you must link to an image stored on a publicly accessible web server, e.g. <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.example.com/my-picture.gif" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.example.com/my-picture.gif</a><!-- m -->. You cannot link to pictures stored on your own PC (unless it is a publicly accessible server) nor images stored behind authentication mechanisms, e.g. hotmail or yahoo mailboxes, password protected sites, etc. To display the image use the BBCode tag.
"
try uploading to this site
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://imageshack.us/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://imageshack.us/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## wes (Mar 7, 2009)

i've uploaded to imageshack but uploading from there to here took 15 minutes and was still in progress so i give up,bobby send me an email to my adress and i post the pictures from there to your email adress.

<!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e -->


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 7, 2009)

You can send them to: <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e -->


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 7, 2009)

I posted up these pictures for wes.


----------



## wes (Mar 7, 2009)

thank you for trying, still no pics to see.
i've send them to bobby so i hope they arrived and maybe they get on here.
thanks for the help.


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 7, 2009)

> thank you for trying, still no pics to see.
> i've send them to bobby so i hope they arrived and maybe they get on here.
> thanks for the help.



Have your read these tutorials?

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=274" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=52&t=274</a><!-- l --> (photobucket)

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=2332" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=52&t=2332</a><!-- l --> (imageshack)


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 7, 2009)

You guys cant see the pics i posted? I see them just fine o-o


----------



## wes (Mar 7, 2009)

no sorry i can't see them.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 7, 2009)

can you see that one?


----------



## wes (Mar 7, 2009)

yes can see it thank you very much, can you post the other ones too?


----------



## wes (Mar 7, 2009)

thanks for the help guys, just gotten an email from bobby which confirmed i have a couple. he also told me they are from central argentina. he's a great guy who helps you out really fast.
thanks bobby.


----------

